# Transport du powerbook lorsqu'il est mis en veille.



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

javascript:void(0)Ma question est simple : Peut-on transporter le powerbook dans une sacoche de transport lorsqu'il est mis en veille ou doit-on à tous prix éteindre l'ordi ?

Merci de me répondre.


----------



## bacman (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * javascript:void(0)Ma question est simple : Peut-on transporter le powerbook dans une sacoche de transport lorsqu'il est mis en veille ou doit-on à tous prix éteindre l'ordi ?

Merci de me répondre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ma réponse est simple
oui, je transporet mes PB en veille depuis 4 ans sans pb


----------



## benR (30 Janvier 2003)

C'est même globalement mieux : 
-il est utilisable plus vite uen fois sorti
- un démarrage consomme plus d'énergie qu'un sortie de veille (donc selon le temps du transport, ca peut etre intéressant de le leiasser en veille)


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

Merci du conseil !

je voulais aussi savoir s'il faut s'il faut le mettre en veille le soir pour le lendemain matin ou biens'il faut l'éteindre ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2003)

en 3 ans, mon pismo a dut revenir de veille 2 fois dans mon sac, tournant jusqu'a la fin de la batterie, et battant des reccords de chaleurs... maintenant, je fais un peu plus attention en moto, quand je passe sur un ralentisseur.
mais je ne le transporte jamais eteint !
a+


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

Merci !

Peux tu me dire qu'il n'y a aucun danger de sur chauffe a le laisser en veille tout une nuit sur le secteur, ou en veille sur batterie lors d'un voyage ? et que se passe-t-il si la batterie a dépassé son temps de marche? L'ordi s'éteint ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2003)

meme une batterie "completement" vide suffit a garder l'etat de veille quelque temps. il arrive que le voyant lumineux pulse, mais que la charge soit insuffisante pour le retour de veille.
dans ce cas, il suffit de brancher l'alim pour retrouver son bureau dans le meme etat... par contre, c'est sur qu'un veille prolongée eteindra completement la machine.
a+


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * en 3 ans, mon pismo a dut revenir de veille 2 fois dans mon sac, tournant jusqu'a la fin de la batterie, et battant des reccords de chaleurs... maintenant, je fais un peu plus attention en moto, quand je passe sur un ralentisseur.* 

[/QUOTE]

et après on tente de faire croire à des gens que je conduis comme un pied... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, passons !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pareil sinon, mise en veille pendant le transport et sortie de veille instantanée (depuis que le Lombard est passé sous X) : ça épate les utilisateurs PC qui me demandent si mon mac vient de booter aussi rapidement...


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

Bien reçu !
Mais combien de temps maxi le laisses-tu en veille quand tu le transportes ? Il doit bien s'eteindre un jour ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 
et après on tente de faire croire à des gens que je conduis comme un pied... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

Bien reçu,
Mais combien de  temps maxi le laisses-tu en veille ? Il dois bien s'éteindre un jours ?


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2003)

me servant de ma machine tous les jours, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de faire ce test ;
a+


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

Si tu n'as rien a repondre, ne reponds pas !


----------



## ficelle (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Si tu n'as rien a repondre, ne reponds pas ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu ne serais pas le cousin de SMG ?


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

Tu voles très bas, mec !


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Tu voles très bas, mec !   * 

[/QUOTE]

euh, c'est celui kidikiyé ?

moi non plus, je n'ai jamais fait ce test, je vois pas l'intérêt du test d'ailleurs, quand je sais que je ne vais pas me servir du powerbook pendant quelques jours, je l'éteins...

ça fait du bien à mon système, je le nourris au Pal avec adoucissant.


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

Non mec, c'est celui quiditquiyé quyé !


----------



## alèm (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Non mec, c'est celui quiditquiyé quyé !   * 

[/QUOTE]

ah bon ???  bah mince alors... je suis pas ficelle donc ... plouf... boum...

_ça nous fait un peu mal... à la musique... fini la musique... en l'an 2000 plus de musique... et pourtant c'était beau... (là, faut imaginer un orchestre de cordes passant de la Cumparsita à la toccata et Fugue BWV 565)... Jean-Sébastien Bach, tu connais ?_


----------



## Onra (30 Janvier 2003)

Quand ma batterie est chargée, je n'hésite pas à le laisser un we en veille dans ma valise ! C'est seulement si tu sais que tu ne vas pas t'en servir pdt un moment que tu dois l'éteindre...

J'ai rebooter ma machine hier soir, et je peux te dire que ça fait tout drôle ! Pas l'habitude moi...


----------



## powerbook867 (30 Janvier 2003)

Merci!
Je voulaissavoir combien de t emps on peut le laisser en veille sur la batterie quand on est en voyage ?


----------



## Onra (30 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Merci!
Je voulaissavoir combien de t emps on peut le laisser en veille sur la batterie quand on est en voyage ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne sais pas exactement mais si la batterie est pleinement chargée, je pense que trois jours est un minimum. Au delà, faut voir... Ce se trouve, il peut tenir en veille une semaine ! A tester


----------



## melaure (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * Merci!
Je voulaissavoir combien de t emps on peut le laisser en veille sur la batterie quand on est en voyage ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Une semaine sans problème !!! Au bout d'une journée il a perdu seulement 10% de batterie ...

Le mien reste en veille depuis son achat en novembre 2001 ...


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Février 2003)

Merci du renseignement.

1 semaine c'est vraiment génial !!


----------



## azerty (4 Février 2003)

comme toujours pour ce genre de question, les avis sont contradictoires

   j'ai lu sur ce forum il y a qq mois déjà, qu 'il était plutôt déconseillé de transporter son PwB en veille: risque d'ouverture, donc "réveil", et si le DD se met en route quand il y a des vibrations et des chocsbonjour les dégats !

personnellement, les deux premières semaines d'utilisation, je laissait tjs mon PwB en veille la nuit (donc env. une dizaine d'heures): très rapidement, j'ai eu des problèmes: indiication de chatrge fantaisiste, pas d'alerte quand la batterie arrive à la limite, ou au contraire alerte alors qu'il restait 40%, et plus embêtant, plantage au réveil et obligation de forcer le redémarrage. Maintenant, je l'éteint toujours, et je ne le mets en veille qu'occasionellement dans la journéée; depuis, tout est redevenu à peu près normal

   comprenne qui pourra


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2003)

Est-ce que tu as trafiqué ton OS ? C'est bizarre, autour de moi les gens font comme moi et n'ont pas plus de soucis ...


----------



## cartman (4 Février 2003)

pour ma part le mien n'est jamais eteint, la veille ne plante jamais et franchement les risques d ouverture dans le sac j y crois pas trop...

pour ce qui est du message de reserve batterie, c'est un probleme connu qui sera regle esperons le avec .2.4

en + franchement quel bonheur de pouvoir toujours s en servir tout de suite


----------



## florentdesvosges (5 Février 2003)

idem je n'éteins jamais et pas de problème.
je n'ai même pas l'impression que ça râme plus de le laisser allumer.


----------



## azerty (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que tu as trafiqué ton OS ? C'est bizarre, autour de moi les gens font comme moi et n'ont pas plus de soucis ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

   non, pas du tout, puisqu'il s'agit d'un PwBook tout neuf (donc OS X idem)et c'était pendant les premiers 15 jours d'utilisation

   il me semble qu'il plante quand  je le met en veille (ou au réveil) quand il est sur le secteur

  je suis d'ailleurs loin d'être le seul à avoir ce problème, si j'en juge par les forums


----------



## Onra (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> * je suis d'ailleurs loin d'être le seul à avoir ce problème, si j'en juge par les forums&amp;#8230; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon ou ça ?


----------



## SirDeck (7 Février 2003)

Je n'éteins mon Ti que lorsqu'il pleut ! Je me déplace en vélo et n'ai pas vraiment confiance dans l'imperméabilité de mon sac. Le seul problème que j'ai eu c'est de le retrouver éteint. Cela provenait du fameux faux contact au niveau de la batterie.

Pour la longévité en veille, j'ai oublié en veille un iBook 15" que j'avais en garde. 15 jours plus tard, il est sorti de veille... sans le secteur !

Bref : Une machine UNIX ne s'éteint pas ; Le souhait de Steve J. lors de son premier Keynote en France depuis 10 ans, selon lequel, comme un cellulaire, un ordinateur portable devrait être chargé la nuit pour être utilisé tout le jour sans secteur, finira bien par arriver.


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * Pour la longévité en veille, j'ai oublié en veille un iBook 15" que j'avais en garde. 15 jours plus tard, il est sorti de veille... sans le secteur ! * 

[/QUOTE]

15 jours !! je suis impressionné. Cela dit, pour une aussi longie durée, je pense que je l'éteindrais.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr />
Bref : Une machine UNIX ne s'éteint pas ; Le souhait de Steve J. lors de son premier Keynote en France depuis 10 ans, selon lequel, comme un cellulaire, un ordinateur portable devrait être chargé la nuit pour être utilisé tout le jour sans secteur, finira bien par arriver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

le rêve ! 
Mais bon, même si les futurs proc 64 bits consommeront moins d'énergie (semble t-il), on est pas prêt d'arriver à 12 heures d'autonomie ....


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

Ce sont surtout les fabriquants de batteries qui doivent faire des progrès car là on est très très loin de la loi de moore ...


----------



## Jacen (8 Février 2003)

Ba la solution on la connait depuis longtemps hein, c'est les batteries à l'uranium, comme celles qui équipent les talkie-walkie russes qui pourrissent dans les champs polonais (c rigolo de les voir faire fondre la neige d'ailleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2003)

Il y a peut-être un petit quelquechose intermédiaire, non ?


----------



## azerty (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon ou ça ?




* 

[/QUOTE]


     où ai-je vu plein de plantages et d'écrans noirs au réveil ? .......

      ................. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......................................

     hum, c'est une bonne question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    

   ah, ben voilàheu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'était dans les forums (là ou ailleurs) à propos de cette fameuse MAJ OS X 2.2 et 2.3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     bon, ça n'a pas vraiment de rapport avec le PwBookje me suis un peu emmêlé les forums, là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    mais ça n'empêche pas le pb d'exister


----------



## florentdesvosges (9 Février 2003)

perso, je sors mon Ti 3-4 fois par semaine pour aller bosser en bibliothèque, et malgré les secousses du bus, des métros, de la marche à pied sur grosse couche de verglas, le tout dans un sac à dos normal, pas spécialement adapté : je n'ai jamais eu de problème de réveil intempestif et le Ti résiste parfaitement aux coups.


----------



## Lester (9 Février 2003)

justement les amis à propos de transport,

je viens de recevoir mon pw 12", tout piti (bon ok, il est arrivé à ma fnac mais je ne peux pas y aller avant lundi soir car je suis pas dans ma ville, arggg, mais on fait comme si je l'avais).

pour transporter mon nouveau jouet, j'aimerai savoir si vous aviez connaissance d'un modèle d'étuie en néoprène adapté pour le pw 12", le modèle prévu par apple pour l'ibook baaaaah le pw 12", j'veux pas dire, mais y flotte dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je pense qu'apple va nous sortir ça mais comme j'ai pas vraiment envie d'attendre et envie de massacrer mon pw les premières semaines dans mon sac, je me renseigne après de grands experts comme vous.

alors ? des modèles pour pc ? des p'tis pc portable, ça doit exister nan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y a pas des trucs de prévu pour les petits viao ? je pense que oui mais ça doit couter un max...

en tout cas merci d'avance si vous avez des tyaux, ce que je recherche c'est vraiment juste un etui en néoprène, un gant pour mon ordi, pas un sac, ça j'ai déjà (un tout cuir Texier à 380 euros !! )

merci


----------



## nekura (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lester:</font><hr /> * 
pour transporter mon nouveau jouet, j'aimerai savoir si vous aviez connaissance d'un modèle d'étuie en néoprène adapté pour le pw 12", le modèle prévu par apple pour l'ibook baaaaah le pw 12", j'veux pas dire, mais y flotte dedans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Waterfield fait ce que tu cherches (les "sleeve cases"), avec une qualité exceptionnelle. Ca peut se trouver chez quelques revendeurs français.


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

Onra et moi avont acheté les notres chez NewEdge.

Salut Nekura, ca faisait un bail que je n'avais pas vu un de tes posts. On va se refaire un tournoi UT un de ces mardi. Je te préviendrais si ça t'interesse ...


----------



## nekura (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Onra et moi avont acheté les notres chez NewEdge.*

[/QUOTE]

J'arrive jamais à retenir le nom de ce magasin, je sais pas pourquoi mais je fais un blocage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *Salut Nekura, ca faisait un bail que je n'avais pas vu un de tes posts. On va se refaire un tournoi UT un de ces mardi. Je te préviendrais si ça t'interesse ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis pas très présent en ce moment sur les forums, le boulot et les loisirs (Everquest, JdR...) me bouffent pas mal de temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour UT, je suis toujours partant ; toujours ok également pour amener le cube (remis dans son état d'origine) si ça intéresse toujours qqun


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr /> * 

toujours ok également pour amener le cube (remis dans son état d'origine) si ça intéresse toujours qqun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui tout à fait ! Tu es passé en dual 1,2 Ghz avec une Radéon 8500 ?


----------



## Onra (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nekura:</font><hr /> * 
Pour UT, je suis toujours partant ; toujours ok également pour amener le cube (remis dans son état d'origine) si ça intéresse toujours qqun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans quel sens tu dis ça ? Tu veux le vendre ?


...




Je ferai mieux de me taire, si ma géraldine apprend que je veux acheter un cube je vais encore me faire trucider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon je suis partant pour UT !!!


----------



## Jacen (12 Février 2003)

Putain chuis trop content, aujorud'hui j'ai du courrir comme un ouf pour prendre mon train (et oui j'étais en retard, j'ai trop trainé sur les forums...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), mon sac a été secoué dans tous les sens, (il s'est même pris une porte!) mais le Ti n'a rien, il s'est même pas réveillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est soldie ces machines, je me demandais quelle partie est en titane d'ailleurs? Parce que y'a quand même pas mal de plastoc...


----------



## nekura (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ah oui tout à fait ! Tu es passé en dual 1,2 Ghz avec une Radéon 8500 ?* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je suis revenu au mono 450 d'origine (j'ai renvoyé la carte bipro pour remboursement), mais j'ai laissé la geforce 2mx.

Le système était trop instable, le cache L3 totalement inutilisable, les applis optimisées pour plusieurs cpu plantaient systématiquement, et Powerlogix commençait à sérieusement m'agacer avec leur "on va livrer une update gratuite dans 2 semaines" qui dure depuis 4 mois (Au final, mon opinion est que PL est très bon dans le domaine du foutage de gueule).
Et puis je commençais à en avoir marre d'avoir un sèche-cheveux sur mon bureau (le cube a un radiateur inadapté à une ventilation forcée, donc il faut souffler très fort). 
Si j'ai besoin de puissance, j'ai le Ti... C'est moins pratique pour certaines choses, mais on finit par bien s'y faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par onra:</font><hr />*Dans quel sens tu dis ça ? Tu veux le vendre ?*

[/QUOTE]

Lol non, c'est juste pour le présenter à l'AUG lyonnaise


----------



## melaure (13 Février 2003)

D'accord, donne moi une date pour la présentation, que je prévienne tout le monde ...


----------

